# Bericht Mauritius



## fish4fun (4. Februar 2005)

Wieder zurrück aus Mauritius! 

Wir sind am Mitwoch aus diesem wunderschönen Land wiedergekommen und da möchte ich Euch meinen kleinen Bericht nicht vorenthalten. Abgesehen vom Tauchen mit Rochen, Haien und all den anderen Rifffischen die es dort gibt, kann man auch prima angeln. Natürlich wurde wie immer eine Angel und reichlich zubehör mit in den Urlaub geschleift, ist ja bei 20 kg Sportgepäck immer drin. Die versuche in dre Lagune zu fischen waren nicht besonders ergiebig da sich die größeren Fische vor dem Riff (ca. 300 m entfernt) tummeln (beim tauchen schön zu beobachten). Also musste dann doch mal ein Boot gechartert werden. Also 4:00 Uhr morgens raus aus den Federn und eine gute Stunde Taxifahrt nach Black River, Westküste. Erst mal unser Boot die "Tora Tora 1" begutachtet und die Zufriedenheit war da. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Um 6:30 Uhr sind wir dann ausgelaufen. Leider war die See ein wenig zu unbequem für meine Regirung so das wir nach einer Stunde ausfahrt wieder umkehren durften um größere Reinigungsarbeiten an Board zu vermeiden. Also wieder eine Stunde zurrück und dann mit verkleinerter Mannschaft wieder raus. Nun konnten wir also ca. 8:30 Uhr mit dem auslegen der Baits beginnen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wir skipperten fleissig hinter den Möwen her, die Westküste auf und ab. Leider tat sich an den Ruten nichts, aber auch gar nichts, obwohl die Crew alles probiert hat dieverse Köder von groß bis klein. War ja auch kein Problem mit der guten Ausstattung. Wir hatten 2*50, 2*80*, und 2*130 lbs Ruten an Board.

So gegen Mittag verließ mich so langsam die Hoffnung und ich dachte was soll es genieß den Törn und mach es dir gemütlich. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aber es bewahrheitet sich immer wieder daß mann die Hoffnung nicht aufgeben soll. So kurz nach 15:00 Uhr traten wir langsam den Heimweg an als auf einmal alles sehr schnell gehen sollte. Die eine 130 lbs Rolle fing an zu schreien wie ich es noch nicht gesehen habe. Pausenlos ging Schnur von der Rolle bis ich im Kampfstuhl war sind bestimmt schon 150 m runter gewesen. Harness an alles eingeklinkt und mal ein bisschen gegenwehr zeigen hab ich mir gedacht. Das andere Ende der Schnur dachte anders und zog weiter. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nach ein paar Minuten blieb der Fisch stehen und ich konnte anfangen etwas von der Schnur zurrück zu gewinnen. Mann war ich aufgeregt was da wohl gehackt war. Hoffentlich kein Autoreifen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Aber Autoreifen fangen nicht an wieder Schnur zu nehmen. Also wieder ziehen lassen wenn von irgendwas genug da war, dann Schnur. 50 m für den Fisch 70 m für mich, 80 für ihn 50 für mich .... so ging das eine ganze weile bis ich nach einer halben Stunde in ca. 15 m Entfernung zum ersten mal etwas bläuliches unter der Oberfläche schimmern sah. Mein gegner unternahm nochmal eine flucht und weitere 10 min. später hatte er bekanntschaft mit dem Gaff machen dürgen. Puh, ich hatte erst mal ganz kurz Pause bis die Jungs den Fich ins Boot gebracht hatten. Zum Glüch haben die Boote hinten eine Tür.

Da war er also, mein Traum von einem Fisch der größer ist als ich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . It´s a Sail sagten die Jugs zu mir und was für einer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Das war ein ganz schönes Gemetzel auf dem Boot bis ich mich zum Beweisfoto daneben legen konnte , aber die Bilder stell ich lieber nicht rein. Leider ist bei der Aktion die Nase abgebrochen was ich später noch bereuen sollte. 

An der Waage hat er dann doch glatt 116 lbs. gewogen. Ohne abgebrochene Nase wäre der Sail sogar als Saisonrekord gewertet worden. Aber was solls für mich ist es der Traumfisch!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Da an dem Tag eine Fishing Competion war wurde ich dann noch vom Lokalfernsehen interviewt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Das war also mein bisher bestes erlebniss auf See.

Gruß

fish4fun


----------



## Reisender (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bericht Mauritius*

@fish4fun

Ich fahre nach norge im märz !!!! und habe von so einem fisch heute nacht geträumt....|kopfkrat |kopfkrat ich glaube ich bin einwenig falsch....:q :q 

Schöner bericht, aber überlege mal ob du die fotos doch einstellst...kannste ja schneiden......ist nicht schlimm, mache ich auch immer wen ich was fange!!!
ach neh das nennt man fotomontage.....:q aber haste nicht schon ein foto eingestellt ??? denke ich habe einen liegenden boarder neben einen kleine fisch liegen sehen......#h #h #h


----------



## Reisender (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bericht Mauritius*

Schau:

Miniaturansicht angehängter Grafiken

 

OH du warst schneller :q :q :q :q :q :q


----------



## fish4fun (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bericht Mauritius*

Nicht ganz einfach Bilder so klein zu kriegen! |uhoh:


----------



## Reisender (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bericht Mauritius*

Sind docSind Klasse geworden !!!!!! was willste mehr..........


----------



## wodibo (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bericht Mauritius*

Auch hier nochmal ein dickes Petri zu dem Sail #v #6
Davon träumt wohl jeder heimlich bis unheimlich

Danke :m


----------



## Stingray (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bericht Mauritius*

Super Fisch #6  !!!  Aber ich, als blutiger Anfänger, frage mich nur 130lbs

Ausrüstung für einen Sail |kopfkrat ? Da muß ich noch mal meine Bücher wälzen. Ich dachte da hätte ich mal was von 30lbs oder max 50lbs Gerät gelesen |supergri .

Gruß und dickes Petri

Thomas


----------



## Reisender (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bericht Mauritius*

@Stingray

Mit 30-50lbs fangen wir fische !!!! mit 130lbs fangen uns die frauen.....:q :q 
da wir immer so lebhaft sind...

  oder..........


----------



## Rausreißer (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bericht Mauritius*

Yepp, dickes fettes petri auch von mir #6 

Geil ,was?#6  die Dinger können einen ganz schön den Adrenalinspiegel hochsetzen..

Fettes Petri.

Gernot #h


----------



## salmon Wim (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bericht Mauritius*

Glückwunsch zum Fisch! Mit der Fliegenrute ist so etwas schön!
Um diese Jahreszeit herum sollte man dort doch schon die Marlins und Yellowfins fangen? 
Mein Apotheker macht mir Scopolamintabletten. Ich bin nämlich sonst der erste der seekrank wird. Mit Scopolamin habe ich nie mehr Probleme gehabt. Es sagte mir mal jemand ich müsste immer zum Horizont gucken. Wo ich am Riviere Noire in Mauritius war gab es kein Horizont , nur Wasserberge um mich herum. Ab und zu sank das Boot dann von einer solchen Spitze mit einem Schlag herunter. Aber seekrank, nein, gesungen haben wir, und Fische gefangen . Ubrigens ist es in Belgien ziemlich leicht um beim Apotheker diese Tabletten herstellen zu lassen.
Nach viel spass mit Deinen Bildern 
Gruss
salmon Wim


----------



## fish4fun (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bericht Mauritius*

@ all. Dickes Petri Dank!!!!!!!!!!

Hatte es eigentlich auch auf Marlin abgesehen aber mit dem Sail bin ich mehr als zufrieden!

Das Adrenalin konnte ich noch den ganzen Tag genießen!


----------



## HD4ever (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bericht Mauritius*

schöner Bericht !
Glückwunsch !!!  #6


----------



## Tyron (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bericht Mauritius*

was fürn super-Sail, hatte leider bisher noch nicht das vergnügen mich mit so nem hammer-fighter anzulegen. Da hat sich der Angeltag und die Charter doch gelohnt!!!!! Auch wenns anscheinend bei diesem einen Fisch geblieben ist.... Aber der hats dafür ja in sich!

Gruß Tyron


----------



## wave (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bericht Mauritius*

hallo fish for fun,

wie versprochen die rekord infos der igfa:
pacific sail :221 lbs
atlantic sail: 141 lbs
dabei handelt es sich um die sog. all tackle weltrekorde, d.h. der schwerste fisch der gattung, der jemals nach igfa regeln, unabhängig von der schnurklasse gefangen wurde.
normalerweise ist der sailfisch ein super light tackle fisch, man verwendet am besten gerät der 12-20 lbs klasse.
130er ist schon ganz schön heftig für sail, aber man kann sich schließlich nicht aussuchen welcher fisch darauf beisst!
ich hoffe, dass ich dir etwas weiterhelfen konnte.
viele grüße


----------



## fish4fun (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bericht Mauritius*

@ wave

vielen Dank. Aber 20 lbs ??? Da hätte der Spass noch etwas länger dauern können!#6


----------



## wodibo (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bericht Mauritius*

Halloballo, den Spaßmacher an 20 lbs und Du bist froh wenn genug Verpflegung an Bord ist :m


----------



## bernd noack (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bericht Mauritius*






 --- gratulation zu deinem traumfisch-was kostet eine tagescharter mit dem boot auf mauritius und ist es auch moeglich mit den einheimischen fischern rauszufahren ? ich reise ab und zu auf die insel NIAS-indonesien hier grosser fischreichtum mit all den fischen wie auch um MAURITIUS im INDISCHEN OZEAN-aber high tec angeln ist hier nicht moeglich-charter in einem EINBAUM 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 fuer 8std ca 6.-euro dann angeln mit der handleine(eine rute ist kein hindernis)die fischnahrungspyramide aufwaerts-makrelenpaternoster-dann fischfetzen-weiter mit koederfisch oder kunstkoeder geschleppt und wenn das glueck hold ist haengt ein billfish am haken- dann drill ganz ohne kampfstuhl die einheimischen fischer wie beschrieben ueber die handleine auch mit fischen wie du gefangen hast-fuer mich ist es halt auch eine frage der kosten rund ums angelhobby-deshalb diese zeilen-gruss aus malaysia- 

#h


----------



## fish4fun (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bericht Mauritius*

Man kann auch mit einheimeischen fischen gehen, das sollte recht preiswert sein, da alle Einheimischen doch sehr freundlich und hilfsbereit sind. Alles eine frage wie man in den Wald ruft so schallt es heraus.  Eine Vollcharter auf einem gut ausgestatteten Boot ist nicht ganz billig, geht bei ca. 200 € los und nach oben offen.


----------



## Ansgar (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bericht Mauritius*



> @ wave
> 
> vielen Dank. Aber 20 lbs ??? Da hätte der Spass noch etwas länger dauern können!




Nein,

so lange nun auch wieder nicht - es ist eine Frage der Technik. 
Das Du mit ner 130er (!!!) ne halbe Stunde gebraucht hast, um den Sail das erste Mal zu sehen, ist recht ungewoehnlich. 
Ich vermute, weil es ja auch Dein erster Trip war und Du aufgeregt warst, dass vielleicht die Technik noch nicht so hingehauen hat. Evtl hast Du gepumpt, Rute fallen lassen und dann versucht zu kurbeln oder so, dass dauert wesentlich laenger als wenn Du pumpst und dann beim Rute absenken den Druck auf den Fisch beibehaeltst...

Mit ner 130er geht man hier auf 1000-Pfuender, normal ist das fuer Sailfish nicht - damit kannst Du den fast so einkurbeln (bremse zu und los...).
Ich wuerde vermutlich eher ne 50W fuer Sail nehmen, fuer den Fall dass da auch ein Marlin mit rumschwimmt. Wenn es nur Sails gibt evtl ne 30W... - kleienr Unterschied zur 130er )

Schoener Fisch trotz und alle dem und Glueckwunsch. 



> Das war ein ganz schönes Gemetzel auf dem Boot bis ich mich zum Beweisfoto daneben legen konnte , aber die Bilder stell ich lieber nicht rein. Leider ist bei der Aktion die Nase abgebrochen was ich später noch bereuen sollte.




Aber was war denn das fuer ne komische Crew??? Dem Sail den Bill abzubrechen und ne lange dauernde Schlachtaktion an Deck?? Hoert sich alles ein bisschen komisch an, ehrlich gesagt...

All the best
Ansgar

@ wave - ja, die Igfa stellt die Rekorde nicht auf die page, da muss man das Buch kaufen. Aber die Werte decken sich ja grob mit denen, die ich auch eingestellt hatte (Fishbase-link)...


----------



## Kabeljaukönig (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bericht Mauritius*

Toller Bericht,
die Nase hätte ich dann doch noch irgendwie angepflickt oder so...
Über ein Foto würd ich mich auch freuen..#: 
Ich werde im März in die Karibik fliegen und darf auch mein gesamtes Equitment mitnehmen, Frau sei dank!!! Nur hab ich dort noch nie gefischt, weiß irgendeiner von Euch vorauf ich mich da einlasse?
Also bis zum nächsten Sail... vielleicht aus der Karibik...#h 

Gruß Kabeljaukönig

catch more fish


----------



## Sailfisch (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bericht Mauritius*

Schließe mich an, toller Bericht!


----------



## Dorschrobby (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bericht Mauritius*

Dickes Petri zu deinem Fisch, schöne Bilder.

Wobei das Wort "Gemetzel" mich irgentwie an unseren Malediventrip erinnert.


----------

